# Appeal Won!! How do i pay the IHS fee?



## jdotr (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,

My wife submitted her passport as the decision was overturned by the judge at the appeal.

My wife received a phone call on the 05/01/17 to say she needs to pay the IHS fee (£600) and that she will receive an email to make the payment. Its been 10 days an no email and nothing in junk.

How do i make the payment? Is there a deadline? Ive sent the UKVI an email and they have "escalated it" with the relevant team (this was 5 days ago - no response yet).

Ive realised you cant pay via the IHS website as thats for new applications via the visa4u website.

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait another week and they make an inquiry under https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement


----------



## jdotr (Mar 15, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Wait another week and they make an inquiry under https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement



Hi Joppa. 

I made an enquiry today and was told that I will have to make a new application via the Visa4uk website...  and then email them once I've made the IHS payment. I guess I'll have to book another BPR appointment  ....


----------



## kekewang (Dec 14, 2015)

jdotr said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife submitted her passport as the decision was overturned by the judge at the appeal.
> 
> ...


hi there !
congratulation on your appeal been won , can i ask ,when did u received your appeal decision and how long you been wait for the court reply you the letter after they received your appeal request ? 
i am received my husband reject visa , it wam my second time to apply him , then i make a decision of appeal , recently i have received the court letter telling will inform me the hearing date after 15 weeks, in their reply letter, they to inform the manila case worker to submit any related document to court so that they will arrange the hearing date.
my qustion is, is it during these 15 weeks to wait, will the case worker manager will look and check again my husband 2nd submision ? because the court letter dint mention this, so i am abit query, hope i can receive thwir good news,. and it is my long long time to wait for hearing date, because i been apply my husbans since 2015 until now. sad.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are two ways to pay IHS

1) email to
[email protected] and ask them to send you topup weblink to pay IHS and provide them application reference start with GWF

2) Go to online visa4uk website and create new application and pay IHS surcharge and get new IHS number and GWF number and send this along with old visa application reference to email above


----------



## Marwaasif (May 21, 2017)

Hi 


Our appeal was allowed by ecm review. We submitted passport on 09.11.2017. Passport still have not been returned its week 13 today.


----------



## shehroz (Feb 27, 2018)

i recived a email of word pay payment ,i m trying to pay the payment but by mistake it was cannelled and i did not access this top up key how can i get through it to pay the payment please tell me i m soo worried please give me some solution. last date of paynent 2 march plz solve it


----------



## shehroz (Feb 27, 2018)

i recived a email of word pay payment ,i m trying to pay the payment but by mistake it was cannelled and i did not access this top up key how can i get through it to pay the payment please tell me i m soo worried please give me some solution. 2 march last date plz give me some solution


----------



## shehroz (Feb 27, 2018)

i recived a email of Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment through word pay payment ,i m trying to pay the payment but by mistake it was cannelled and i did not access this top up key how can i get through it to pay the payment please tell me i m soo worried please give me some solution. thanks


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Why dont you make a new application, Pay IHS then email to Sheffield the IHS number....From what I have read they just want the payment doesnt really matter if its new application. Or maybe, email UKVI again.


----------



## awamimm (Apr 14, 2018)

shehroz said:


> i recived a email of word pay payment ,i m trying to pay the payment but by mistake it was cannelled and i did not access this top up key how can i get through it to pay the payment please tell me i m soo worried please give me some solution. 2 march last date plz give me some solution


any update i have the same case


----------

